# Getting back into snowboarding



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get excellent fittin boots first...new ones. But the other gear used...should be able to get a very decent set up for that budget...btw pm wiredsport...he might have a package for ya


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

pm wiredsport a member of forum... he should be able to help you out getting equipment at a budget. linky

as far as the rest. it is up to you. get on the board and shred !


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

you failed to mention, even generalize where your from. US UK NZ Japan, 
Here in the states Craigslist of course. Some of our local hills host a swap meet for used gear. Another good option. Possibly just rent gear from a local shop for the season. Our guy is around $150 for the season, includes waxing, if something fails free replacement, very cost effective option as well.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

slyder said:


> you failed to mention, even generalize where your from. US UK NZ Japan,
> Here in the states Craigslist of course. Some of our local hills host a swap meet for used gear. Another good option. Possibly just rent gear from a local shop for the season. Our guy is around $150 for the season, includes waxing, if something fails free replacement, very cost effective option as well.


I will be boarding at mountain creek up in Jersey. The season rentals are shit by us.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

danlie said:


> I will be boarding at mountain creek up in Jersey. The season rentals are shit by us.


Thanks so much for the intro guys. 

Danilie, you are going to pick it right back up. A few days to shake the rust off and you will be right back at it! 

Please let us know your foot size as well.

There is a lot of great stuff available in your price range. 

We try to specialize in providing core gear to riders on a budget. Some info on that here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/146817-boards-fiancee-i.html .

Here are two board, boot, binding combos that will be rad for you in NJ at under $290.00. We also do a variety of goggles at $49.995 etc that you can add to the package. 

These will be available next week. STOKED!


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks so much for the intro guys.
> 
> Danilie, you are going to pick it right back up. A few days to shake the rust off and you will be right back at it!
> 
> ...


 I am looking more for past season stuff and I would like a really nice board setup the other gear isn't a big deal. I can get snow pants from walmart. I was doing reviews and I was leaning more towards, NS, Gnu, Libtech, K2, or Burton.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

danlie said:


> I was doing reviews and I was leaning more towards, NS, Gnu, Libtech, K2, or Burton.


Those are all great brands. Let us know if you find a closeout model that interests you. We will be happy to assist with sizing on any model that you are interested in.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you shouldn't have any problems picking up where you left off. i lost interest in snowboarding for a few years and got back into a couple years ago and didn't have any troubles. i ride at mountain creek too and that's one of the reasons why i lost interest haha. way too crowded. i think i may pass on mountain creek altogether this year and just go to upstate ny.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

I looked on your website wired didn't see any 2013 of 2014 board setups that seemed to be what I was looking for I'm looking for like a discount higher end board from a previous season


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo
Skateboards, Surfboards, Snowboards, & More | Dogfunk.com
Outdoor Gear & Clothing | Run, Camp, Bike & More | Backcountry.com

try one of those sites. dogfunk has an excellent return policy.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo
> Skateboards, Surfboards, Snowboards, & More | Dogfunk.com
> Outdoor Gear & Clothing | Run, Camp, Bike & More | Backcountry.com
> 
> try one of those sites. dogfunk has an excellent return policy.


 I looked on both of those sites I don't really know what would be the best setup I can get in my price range. What do you guys think I should get?


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

might be hard for you to say just setting back into snowboarding, but what kind of riding do you think you'll be doing?
as in like park laps and only park laps?
majority park laps? majority just chillin down groomers?
bombing down groomers? woods riding?

Im not familier with NJ ridin, what snow texture do you usually see at your local mountain?

all that would help everyone give accurate advice.......


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm trying to sell a board on this forum right now you might be interested in. It's a K2 Parkstar which is one of the brands you listed as being interested in. I'm not sure what size you're looking for but mine is a 152. I can also throw in a pair of 2011 Ride Deltas for an extra $75.

Here's a link to the listing:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...pment/147761-sale-2011-k2-parkstar-152-a.html

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> I'm trying to sell a board on this forum right now you might be interested in. It's a K2 Parkstar which is one of the brands you listed as being interested in. I'm not sure what size you're looking for but mine is a 152. I can also throw in a pair of 2011 Ride Deltas for an extra $75.
> 
> Here's a link to the listing:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...pment/147761-sale-2011-k2-parkstar-152-a.html
> ...


Little old for me man. Good luck selling though. Anyone have any more help or suggestions for gear I should get?


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

direride said:


> might be hard for you to say just setting back into snowboarding, but what kind of riding do you think you'll be doing?
> as in like park laps and only park laps?
> majority park laps? majority just chillin down groomers?
> bombing down groomers? woods riding?
> ...


I will be riding at a resort. Usually hardpackedish unless snow is good. I will be doing a park and downhill. Nothing crazy at park though. My foot size is like 11-11.5.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

danlie said:


> I looked on both of those sites I don't really know what would be the best setup I can get in my price range. What do you guys think I should get?


How about you pick the set up you want by going into those sites and see how much they all add up to and then ask for advice if it's good or not? It seems to me that you know what brand you want so why not go and see how much they all add up to be on sites? Or work with Wiresport.

I wouldn't buy anything too fancy for Mountain Creek. It's small, crowded, and filled with unpleasant, little, wanna be thugs.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I wouldn't buy anything too fancy for Mountain Creek. It's small, crowded, and filled with unpleasant, little, wanna be thugs.


And that is exactly why I moved from Creek all the way to sunny CA


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> How about you pick the set up you want by going into those sites and see how much they all add up to and then ask for advice if it's good or not? It seems to me that you know what brand you want so why not go and see how much they all add up to be on sites? Or work with Wiresport.
> 
> I wouldn't buy anything too fancy for Mountain Creek. It's small, crowded, and filled with unpleasant, little, wanna be thugs.


Well the thing is I am lookng for advice from people who have actually rode these snowboards. The only board I have ever road in my like was like an 06-11 burton rental


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

danlie said:


> Little old for me man. Good luck selling though. Anyone have any more help or suggestions for gear I should get?


No problem. I do recommend that model though if you want to look into for a newer one. My next board will probably be a Rome Agent rocker or an Arbor Westmark. Both of those seem to fit what you're looking for as well. They're are pretty expensive boards though (~$500), but you can save a lot of money if you buy used.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's a board you might like:
Status - 2013 Status ID 153

It's a Status ID 153 which is actually made at the same factory with the same equipment as Never Summer, which is a brand you listed. It's basically the same board as the NS Evo, but from a smaller company so it costs a lot less. It's also the ideal length for your size. It comes with Contraband bindings which you may or may not choose to use, but at $115 including shipping it seems like a steal. 2013 is a pretty recent model too. Just note that it is used and has stickers on it.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> No problem. I do recommend that model though if you want to look into for a newer one. My next board will probably be a Rome Agent rocker or an Arbor Westmark. Both of those seem to fit what you're looking for as well. They're are pretty expensive boards though (~$500), but you can save a lot of money if you buy used.


Yeah what I am trying to do right now is find a highend last season board for like 3-400


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

So what do you consider a high end board? You obviously have something in your head that you're using to quantify high quality board. Price doesn't indicate quality, neither does brand name. But how about you name us a few of the brands that you already have set in your mind and how much you want them to originally have retailed at last season. Because people have recommended great boards but you just keep saying high end.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> So what do you consider a high end board? You obviously have something in your head that you're using to quantify high quality board. Price doesn't indicate quality, neither does brand name. But how about you name us a few of the brands that you already have set in your mind and how much you want them to originally have retailed at last season. Because people have recommended great boards but you just keep saying high end.


I did some research and what I found as "high quality" is sintered, good wood material core, and off of a guide it says anything under 400 is low quality and everything over 400 is considered high quality. I am just going off the guides man I don't know shit compared to you guys. If you could just recommend me a few boards in your opinion is high end please do so.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Trolling. :computer3: Man you are hitting the forum hard right now. at least its fun for everyone.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Here you go, a high end board from last season. http://m.rei.com/product/857967/capita-black-snowboard-of-death-snowboard-20132014 

At $425 it's a little more than your window, and it's completely more board than you need or can handle, but it fits your criteria.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Trolling. :computer3: Man you are hitting the forum hard right now. at least its fun for everyone.


Lol the funny thing is I am really not. I am just a bit slow xD. Can yu just say what you would recommend for me and I will stop asking. I just got chest surgery this summer and got a bar put in I don't want something that is going to kill me I just don't want low quality stuff.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Plenty of the suggestions already made will suit you just fine and aren't piles of crap.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

If you want a suggestion for east coast
get something with a gripping side cut 
any of these should suit you well, from beginner to advanced

arbor coda 
arbor element 
marhar throwback

if you are worried about getting killed
get one of these


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Buy a Morrow or Head. Best boards on the planet


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

highme said:


> Plenty of the suggestions already made will suit you just fine and aren't piles of crap.


How about boots and bindings?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have been reading reviews then you should know what to buy or ask questions about.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Switch SI. They can be hard to find now but they're gonna be perfect for you.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

danlie said:


> How about boots and bindings?


look at flow for both! short runs and less than 1000 vert
means in and out all day, make it easy on yourself


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i read the sign :trolls::trolls: But I cant stop feeding the troll!!!
winter can't come soon enough:computer3::computer3:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

danlie said:


> How about boots and bindings?


Go to a shop, try a bunch of boots on, buy the pair that fits the best no matter the cost.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

danlie said:


> Yeah what I am trying to do right now is find a highend last season board for like 3-400


the whole issue I see is it does seem like your trolling.

You seemed to dismiss WiredSport a bit rudely in my mind.

you have $750 as a budget from your 1st post so "assume" $400 on board that took into account tax. Boots lets assume $200 and bindings assume $200. Since you stated several times highend stuff 
Right there your at $800 your entire budget. 
You haven't even gotten into outer wear yet including socks and base layers. 

I understand your 16, getting back into the sport and have medical issues. I'm sure you also have buddies steering you towards some specific brand/model 

Just saying this sounds fishy to me, maybe we've just had to many new forum members register lately and being very unclear on their intentions.....
Is this the 1st 4 page thread on what gear I should get???


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm seriously not trolling and not ignoring wiredsports. I am just not sure what to do. I can get socks and pants not a part of that budget.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

slyder said:


> the whole issue I see is it does seem like your trolling.
> 
> You seemed to dismiss WiredSport a bit rudely in my mind.
> 
> ...


So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

danlie said:


> So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.


Flow bindings shoot for fuse and nx2 they have active strap tech which will keep binding tight and open it up better in entry. The lower end flows don't have this


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

danlie said:


> So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.


I wouldn't get the Revolver. I think that is the wide version of the Evo and you said your boots are 11-11.5 so you probably don't want wide unless your boots have a giant profile.

The Gnu is a very good board as well. As long as it sounds like it fits your style of riding, you'll be fine with any of these.

The Rome Agent Rocker is one of the better Rome boards out there and I highly recommend it.

Personally, I'd say get the Rome if you want a great all-mountain freestyle board, get the Gnu if you want excellent edge hold in ice and hardpack, get the Evo if you want the warranty. Or just buy based on looks and price since they all fit the criteria.

Don't get Freestyle bindings, they're pretty crappy. I don't have experience with the FLows. I do recommend bindings from Raiden, Flux, Rome, Union, Burton as long as they aren't the lowest end (except maybe Union DLX which is a very good entry level binding). Burton Infidel seems like a weird binding to me in that I'm not sure where it belongs. It's relatively newer so I don't know how to compare it with other burton bindings. If you go Burton I wouldn't go lower than the Customs, but the Mission, Cartel, or Malavita would be preferable.

Boots get locally. All the help I can offer...


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> danlie said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.
> ...


Very solid help man thanks. I am going to go with the Rome or the gnu most likely if I go with the gnu I can get the malavita bindings would it be worth it?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

danlie said:


> So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.


Hi Danlie,

My apologies bro. From your PM I misunderstood that you wanted info on our brands. We are always happy to help you find the gear that you are going to feel great riding and are very pleased to help you select from any brand that you are interested in. 

Thanks for posting the specifics above. Those are some terrific boards. Listing the individual models that have your interest is really helpful as it narrows down the field a lot. 

I know that you had mentioned a foot size of 11-11.5. That is right on the cusp of where things get interesting . Would you mind taking a measure?

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

STOKED!


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

danlie said:


> So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.


Revolver will work for you 100%
I have very good luck with mervin boards with magnetraction, lib and gnu here on the ice cost. Metal guru would be a good choice also. PM me if you wanna buy mine. 
Boots ill suggest buying in person at your local board shop. 
I would stay away from burton freestyles, theyre shit. but i did ride them in High School. Flow's are never a horrible buy. 

Seriously dude, there has been plenty of advice givin to you in this thread, and along with the rest of the forum theres no reason why you cant figure out what to buy.......


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

direride said:


> danlie said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.
> ...


Honestly I feel there have been more assholeish comments than tips. There have been a few and a few board suggestions but I am spending a lot of money and I want every thing to be great for me. Is that so wrong?


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> danlie said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think of these boards? Never Summer Revolver 4.0, GNU Metal Guru EC2BTX Snowboard 2014, Rome Agent Rocker Snowboard 2014. These all seem around my price range. Now for bindings, Flow Quattro Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Infidel Snowboard Bindings 2014, Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings 2014, boots I can try on locally. What do you guys think? Which should be a no? If so why? And what should replace.
> ...


 I'll do it as soon as I get home


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

danlie said:


> Honestly I feel there have been more assholeish comments than tips. There have been a few and a few board suggestions but I am spending a lot of money and I want every thing to be great for me. Is that so wrong?


There is nothing wrong with researching to make a good informed decision. 
There is also *research paralysis*
You will probably never notice any difference in any of these boards to really matter in your riding ability, style, longevity of the board, or performance. Any of your gear for that matter. 

You stopped riding when you where 11 per your post. So you've really only ridden a few years'ish as a very young child. 
Since your getting back into the sport and the conflicting info you supplied, now cleared up with your true goal. 

Direride stated it well, time to make a purchase. My very 1st new board I bought from word on the web, small amount of tech and graphics. It served me very well even if it may not have been the best choice. 
Plus once you get better you may find you want a different type of board so now you will dish out another $400, boots after 2-3 seasons will be worn out, time for new boots. So it's not like this is a life long investment your making here. Plus if your a park guy, you may just break it, core shot, or slam a rock riding the glades. Again they are disposable and damage will occur. 

So good luck on any purchase and just enjoy riding again.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

slyder said:


> There is nothing wrong with researching to make a good informed decision.
> There is also *research paralysis*
> You will probably never notice any difference in any of these boards to really matter in your riding ability, style, longevity of the board, or performance. Any of your gear for that matter.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks. What are you thoughts on bindings.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kind of over thinkin this are we....get out and ride...get skillz dialed...then you will know what ya want. Boots > ride > demo > and select.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> There is nothing wrong with researching to make a good informed decision.
> There is also *research paralysis*
> 
> 
> ...


:blink: I know you are absolutely right about "damage will occur!" Especially true for all you young or old "park rats!" But,… I just can't get my head around thinking of something that may have cost me $300-$400-$500 or more, as *Disposable!!*:blink: :shrug:



wrathfuldeity said:


> kind of over thinkin this are we....get out and ride...get skillz dialed...then you will know what ya want. Boots > ride > demo > and select.


*^this^* For sure! 
I learned how to ride and then rode my first year and a half on "_The Wrong Board!_" …And I mean it was the wrong size, width, type of ride for a beginner!! Dint hurt me none! (…I even believe it helped me become a better rider!) 

Almost 4 years later, and with two additional boards in my quiver? I'm still working on "What is the Perfect board for me?" Get something, ride it, progress your skilz,.. and then you spend _the rest of your life_ looking for "The perfect Board!"  

All part of the Awesomeness that is Snowboarding!!!! 2:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> And that is exactly why I moved from Creek all the way to sunny CA


ha. i've been seriously considering a move to somewhere in the rockies lately for better winters/mountains/and overall better riding. the west coast is a no go for me. i don't wanna deal with all them earthquakes and volcanos.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

danlie said:


> Okay thanks. What are you thoughts on bindings.


See another recent thread on Burton Cartels. If your an 11-11.5 boot your going to be in between sizes for the Vitas. It's an awesome binding, but you may have trouble getting them centered on your board. 

As far as boards go, just pick one. The only additional thing to consider at this point is that a wide board like the Revolver is doable at your boot size but far from necessary.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> See another recent thread on Burton Cartels. If your an 11-11.5 boot your going to be in between sizes for the Vitas. It's an awesome binding, but you may have trouble getting them centered on your board.
> 
> As far as boards go, just pick one. The only additional thing to consider at this point is that a wide board like the Revolver is doable at your boot size but far from necessary.


I am going to a tent sale in 2 weeks everyboard brandnew is 60% off retail price. I will probably buy everything there.


----------

